# Why no TUGers / Hyatt on ROFR.net?



## scoutings (Sep 12, 2021)

I wondered if anyone knew why Hyatt isn't on ROFR.net?





						Home Page - ROFR Experiences
					

ROFR Right of First Refusal Results Marriott Hilton Experiences




					www.rofr.net


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2021)

scoutings said:


> I wondered if anyone knew why Hyatt isn't on ROFR.net?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am one of the ones that helped to create rofr.net. Hyatt isn't there because, well, I don't own Hyatt. I can certainly add Hyatt, but I understand there are a lot of nuances. Like fixed week/fixed unit. Does the actual unit and week impact the ROFR price? With properties like Westin and Marriott, they are season based. So a resort may only have four seasons to account for in ROFR. Where Hyatt may have 52 weeks and multiple individual units. Perhaps it doesn't need to be that granular, but I would need to know how the waterfall of the different resorts are in order to set them up in the database.


----------



## scoutings (Sep 13, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I am one of the ones that helped to create rofr.net. Hyatt isn't there because, well, I don't own Hyatt. I can certainly add Hyatt, but I understand there are a lot of nuances. Like fixed week/fixed unit. Does the actual unit and week impact the ROFR price? With properties like Westin and Marriott, they are season based. So a resort may only have four seasons to account for in ROFR. Where Hyatt may have 52 weeks and multiple individual units. Perhaps it doesn't need to be that granular, but I would need to know how the waterfall of the different resorts are in order to set them up in the database.


I assume the week impacts ROFR. I can't imagine the unit would. I imagine the data would be the same for Marriott insofar as it's the week and resort that's driving the decision.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2021)

scoutings said:


> I assume the week impacts ROFR. I can't imagine the unit would. I imagine the data would be the same for Marriott insofar as it's the week and resort that's driving the decision.


It seems that it may be different for Marriott though. For Marriott, I have the season, the view, and the unit size. It sees like for Hyatt I need the view, the unit size and then 52 potential variations for each? For some Marriott resorts (like in Hawaii), there is only one season and the individual week is irrelevant.


----------



## kanerf (Sep 13, 2021)

Does not seem to be a heavily used site.  A lot of the entries are several years old.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2021)

kanerf said:


> Does not seem to be a heavily used site.  A lot of the entries are several years old.


It is based on user input, mostly from TUG users, logging individual sales. It has received about 130 Marriott entries so far this year. The entries do go back many years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2021)

Do all Hyatt properties have ROFR?


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 13, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Do all Hyatt properties have ROFR?


My understanding is that all properties have RoFR.


----------



## bdh (Sep 18, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Do all Hyatt properties have ROFR?





travelhacker said:


> My understanding is that all properties have RoFR.



Hyatt Main Street Station had an ROFR sunset clause and I believe that time has passed - so there would be no ROFR.   Also thinking all the Colorado properties have a ROFR sunset clause - but not positive on that.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 22, 2021)

Hyatt ROFR Passed 9/2021
Resale - title company says passed ROFR
$355.01
Hyatt Residence Club, Key West-- Windward Pointe
1,400 Points
Deeded Week 33, Check-In Saturday, 8/13/22 – 8/20/22
2 Bed , Unit 5213, Silver Season
Even usage beginning in 2022


----------



## scoutings (Sep 22, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Hyatt ROFR Passed 9/2021
> Resale - title company says passed ROFR
> $355.01
> Hyatt Residence Club, Key West-- Windward Pointe
> ...


how'd you get that sweet deal, if you don't mind my asking...?


----------



## scoutings (Sep 22, 2021)

scoutings said:


> how'd you get that sweet deal, if you don't mind my asking...?


Great info. Hyatt owners want to BOSS because there's no good information exchange. I had valued them @ $1.43/point, but without good data tracking, some folx are forced to give up for free what they worked hard to earn. Meanwhile, there's so many shenanigans involved in a transaction, even with sacred cow realtors.

Let's help one another.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 23, 2021)

scoutings said:


> Great info. Hyatt owners want to BOSS because there's no good information exchange. I had valued them @ $1.43/point, but without good data tracking, some folx are forced to give up for free what they worked hard to earn. Meanwhile, there's so many shenanigans involved in a transaction, even with the sacred crow realtor.
> 
> Let's help one another.
> 
> Timeshare buyers are not parasites @YouKnowWhoYouAre.


@scoutings Sorry I'm not too hip...what does this mean? "Hyatt owners want to BOSS"


----------



## scoutings (Sep 23, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> @scoutings Sorry I'm not too hip...what does this mean? "Hyatt owners want to BOSS"


I meant when one party holds unfair advantage in what should be an even exchange.

Consider"A salesperson calling you 'boss' implies *that you have more agency than you actually have*. "They're saying, 'I'm totally gonna manipulate this guy, but make him think he's in charge."









						Why I Hate it When Other Men Call Me 'Boss'
					

As with so many things, how you hear “boss” depends greatly on how it’s being said.




					www.menshealth.com


----------



## Sapper (Sep 26, 2021)

scoutings said:


> I assume the week impacts ROFR. I can't imagine the unit would. I imagine the data would be the same for Marriott insofar as it's the week and resort that's driving the decision.



Both week and unit can matter depending on the property. Ex, units at Wild Oak Ranch, unit does not matter much. Units at Highlands Inn can matter a lot based on view. Units at Aspen can matter a lot because of unit layout.


----------

